
Will your job weather the age of robots and automation? - SRM
http://www.inc.com/young-entrepreneur-council/how-to-determine-if-your-business-can-weather-the-age-of-automation.html?cid=sf01001&sr_share=twitter
======
yiggydyang
Not looking forward to an age when software is able to listen to requirements
and auto-generate the required software. Seems inevitable. What happens to the
software engineering profession then? Yikes!

~~~
giardini
Such software has been available for decades and the sky has not fallen yet,
e.g., "Computer-aided software engineering (CASE)":

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=ca...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=case+software+tools)

